# gt30 turbo?



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

I have the baby turbo (t-20) now, and was thinking about upgrades in the future. For now I am pretty satisfied with the little bitty turbo, it spools darn quick. Any I know the most popular upgrade is the "disco potato" , but I was wondering if any had used anything like an externally wastegated gt30 series turbo? I know I would need to weld a t3 flange on to my current manifold, but is there anything I should be aware of? Is this a plausible idea or is this just a pipe dream?


----------



## RallyBob (Nov 29, 2005)

What about a GT3071 w/ internally gated T25 flange? As long as your manifold allows for the larger compressor housing clearance, it should bolt right up. 

Bob


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

Awesome news I might have to try that. Would an external wastegate cause clearance issues? I am just curious because I have never seen it done on a ga16 before, and would like to try it if possible. I currently have a tsi manifold if that helps.


----------



## RallyBob (Nov 29, 2005)

If you are planning on running a larger turbo at modest boost levels, then an external gate can certainly control it far better. You could either weld the stock T25 gate shut or make a rigid actuator arm to hold it shut, then run the external gate. I was thinking that in terms of simplicity (your outlet flange and downpipe configuration), the T25-flanged GT3071 might be an easy fit.

Phoenix turbo offers such a turbo, as does ATP turbo. I'd probably stick with the .64 AR on a GA16.


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

Awwright, thanks for the advice. After I work on my engine management I will be upgrading the turbo and put a little more thought into which direction I will go with things. Thanks again.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

My first question is what are your power goals. The GT28RS or it's big brother the GT2871R can support between 340 and 400 hp. The 30R is a great turbo but requires more work than these two choices and is somewhat pointless unless you have a seriously built motor. 

I am moving this to the Forced Induction section as it is better suited to that forum.


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

I will never break even 300hp so the gt28 will work for my power goals. I honestly didn't know it supported that much power. Guess I should have done a little more research. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## RallyBob (Nov 29, 2005)

wes said:


> The 30R is a great turbo but requires more work than these two choices and is somewhat pointless unless you have a seriously built motor.


Shhhh, now you've ruined the surprise Wes! 

I was secretly hoping he'd shoot for a 450 whp GA16....

Bob


----------

